# love my projector but room gets so hot..



## jwhiteman

Anything I can do to keep the room cooler without opening windows? If windows are opened I hear outside noises.. hoping someome can chime in who has remedied this situation


----------



## Greenster

We watched our first movie the other night and I was surprised how warm our theater room got as well. I will be watching this thread.


----------



## hjones4841

Same here - HT gets warm after an hour or so. Problem is that almost any solution adds noise. Adding a second feed from the A/C will help but may not be easily done. Same for adding a return air line in the room.

I have a similar problem in my home office when the computers are on. I have looked at portable air conditioners, but they seem to have mixed reviews. A small window mounted A/C may work for both of us, but again, it adds noise.


----------



## chashint

I live in Texas and not having AC in a room really is not an option.
If the HVAC system has the capacity to handle another room (many/most don't) that's the way to go.
I have seen single room AC units that only have the condenser and fan unit in the room and the compressor mounts to the wall outside, the inside unit was mounted above a large sliding glass door and was much quieter than a window unit.


----------



## jwhiteman

I dont have ac as an option.. so I was looking for other options like venting? Anyone have any luck with venting hot air out to keep room cooler?


----------



## Todd Anderson

One thing, the hi/lo bulb setting will help control this some. You all have probably already tweaked this to your liking, but running your PJ in Eco mode will help reduce heat.

Beyond adding more A/C, I guess you could always build your own fan driven venting system that picks up your PJs fan output and pulls it through some kind if flexible shaft, dumping it in another room. There are small quiet fans that could be added in to help pull the air. Probably wouldn't be too hard to implement.


----------



## NBPk402

We have no air conditioning. I run my projector for about 8 hours everyday to prolong the life of the bulbs (yearly replacement) and the room is usually not hot. Eventually I hope to be able to get a LED projector which should reduce heat to almost nothing plus eliminate the bulb changes and maybe reduce the electricity cost too.


----------



## jwhiteman

ellisr63 said:


> We have no air conditioning. I run my projector for about 8 hours everyday to prolong the life of the bulbs (yearly replacement) and the room is usually not hot. Eventually I hope to be able to get a LED projector which should reduce heat to almost nothing plus eliminate the bulb changes and maybe reduce the electricity cost too.


Do you have a vent for projector?


----------



## NBPk402

jwhiteman said:


> Do you have a vent for projector?


Nope... I have my Epson 1080 resting on a shelf hanging from the ceiling. The shelf is about 2'x3' and hangs from threaded rod from the ceiling. It is open on all four sides so it has plenty of ventilation. It does not heat up the room. I run in eco mode only.


----------



## jwhiteman

ellisr63 said:


> Nope... I have my Epson 1080 resting on a shelf hanging from the ceiling. The shelf is about 2'x3' and hangs from threaded rod from the ceiling. It is open on all four sides so it has plenty of ventilation. It does not heat up the room. I run in eco mode only.


Mine is hanging from ceiling mount is ran in eco mode all the time as well.. ventilation all the way around and makes room hot because hot air has nowhere to escape in room


----------



## tonyvdb

I have my room in the basement so it never gets warm but I would suggest running a vent to the exhaust side of the projector and suck the warm air out into another room with a fan.


----------



## MrAngles

So far my room is always super cold, but it's in the basement and has no door, and two HVAC vents. If you can get all the equipment other than the projector out of the room that will help, and just having a couple vents on opposite sides of the room from each other will promote airflow and help keep the temperature in line with the rest of the house.


----------



## jwhiteman

I have a small tv in the bedroom hooked up to all the equipment.. temp is fine until projector is turned on


----------



## MrAngles

I not everybody's equipment is as hot as mine. I have a launch Playstation 3 and it used to heat the living room in the winter. Although looking at your previous posts it looks like you have an Onkyo receiver, which generally put off some pretty serious heat too. It may not be enough to make the room uncomfortable on it's own, especially with it being further away from you than the projector, but if you want your room cooler, getting that receiver out of it will help.

What kind of room is it? Do you have some pictures, or a floorplan? Without any HVAC vents in the room, your best bet is likely going to be to have an exhaust vent up in the top of the wall to another room, near your projector, and an intake vent in the bottom of the wall on the other side of the room. If you have the space outside of the room you can add a quiet fan to the exhaust vent or both vents to help with the airflow.

The only thing better than that without tieing into an HVAC system would be a hush box with separate dedicated intake and exhaust channels.


----------



## jwhiteman

MrAngles said:


> I not everybody's equipment is as hot as mine. I have a launch Playstation 3 and it used to heat the living room in the winter. Although looking at your previous posts it looks like you have an Onkyo receiver, which generally put off some pretty serious heat too. It may not be enough to make the room uncomfortable on it's own, especially with it being further away from you than the projector, but if you want your room cooler, getting that receiver out of it will help.
> 
> What kind of room is it? Do you have some pictures, or a floorplan? Without any HVAC vents in the room, your best bet is likely going to be to have an exhaust vent up in the top of the wall to another room, near your projector, and an intake vent in the bottom of the wall on the other side of the room. If you have the space outside of the room you can add a quiet fan to the exhaust vent or both vents to help with the airflow.
> 
> The only thing better than that without tieing into an HVAC system would be a hush box with separate dedicated intake and exhaust channels.


I have 2 recievers.. the onkyo in livingroom is a 906 thats thw one that gets hot.. the one in bedroom is not causing heat issues the projector is.. ill post pics later. . I was thinking an exhaust vent I just wanted to make sure it helped before I did it


----------



## Andre

Probably a silly question but have you checked the filter?


----------



## MrAngles

jwhiteman said:


> I have 2 recievers.. the onkyo in livingroom is a 906 thats thw one that gets hot.. the one in bedroom is not causing heat issues the projector is.. ill post pics later. . I was thinking an exhaust vent I just wanted to make sure it helped before I did it


Getting airflow in there is the key. One vent for exhaust isn't going to do anything without another one for intake to allow the air to move. A really large vent could serve both purposes, like a louvered door, but unless it's really close to the projector it won't cycle enough of the room's air to make a difference.


----------



## jwhiteman

MrAngles said:


> Getting airflow in there is the key. One vent for exhaust isn't going to do anything without another one for intake to allow the air to move. A really large vent could serve both purposes, like a louvered door, but unless it's really close to the projector it won't cycle enough of the room's air to make a difference.


Its grabbing air from the open room.. the projector isnt living in a air restricted enviroment.. its hanging from ceiling


----------



## MrAngles

jwhiteman said:


> Its grabbing air from the open room.. the projector isnt living in a air restricted enviroment.. its hanging from ceiling


A vent doesn't _grab_ anything, it just provides a path for air to move through. Even if you have a fan on the vent, it's not going to keep sucking the hot air out of the room unless there's a way for cool air to come in to replace it. That's why you either need a really large vent that allows air to both enter and exit the room, (for example, just leaving the door of the room open) or you need a vent on one side of the room for air to enter and a vent on the other side of the room for air to exit. Having two vents far apart from each other is more efficient, because it makes it far less likely for hot air to exit the room only to come right back in again. The hot air will rise and move out of the room where there is less hot air, and movement of air out of the room will automatically cause air to be pulled in from the other vent. This process will become more controlled and even more efficient if you put a fan on the exhaust vent, forcing the airflow in the direction you want it to go.


----------



## MrAngles

jwhiteman said:


> Its grabbing air from the open room.. the projector isnt living in a air restricted enviroment.. its hanging from ceiling


Or maybe I misunderstood your statement. If you're just talking about the projector, yes, it's pulling air from the room. What it does next is use that air to cool down the projector, which heats up the air, and spits it back out into the room, continuously. If you don't have airflow in and out of the room, the projector will eventually heat all of the air in the room, which is what you are complaining about. If you allow the room to exchange air with the rest of the house, the projector will have much more air to work with.


----------



## NBPk402

MrAngles said:


> Or maybe I misunderstood your statement. If you're just talking about the projector, yes, it's pulling air from the room. What it does next is use that air to cool down the projector, which heats up the air, and spits it back out into the room, continuously. If you don't have airflow in and out of the room, the projector will eventually heat all of the air in the room, which is what you are complaining about. If you allow the room to exchange air with the rest of the house, the projector will have much more air to work with.


Most likely that is why my projector does not heat up the room... We have 2 4' wide openings to other rooms.


----------



## jwhiteman

MrAngles said:


> Or maybe I misunderstood your statement. If you're just talking about the projector, yes, it's pulling air from the room. What it does next is use that air to cool down the projector, which heats up the air, and spits it back out into the room, continuously. If you don't have airflow in and out of the room, the projector will eventually heat all of the air in the room, which is what you are complaining about. If you allow the room to exchange air with the rest of the house, the projector will have much more air to work with.


Bedroom door is wide open.. how much more air exchange do I need? Lol


----------



## MrAngles

jwhiteman said:


> Bedroom door is wide open.. how much more air exchange do I need? Lol


Like I said, it works best if you have a separate intake and exhaust that are across the room from each other, otherwise you're mostly just exchanging the air in front of and behind the doorway. I'm not sure how else to explain it.

If your doorway is across the room from where the projector is, a single 24"x12" vent at the top of the wall close to the projector for exhaust along with the open door as an intake should work well, especially if you put a fan on it. If the door is on the same wall that the vent will be in though, the air will mostly just circulate from the door, along the wall, through the vent and back to the door on the other side of the wall, unless you have a ceiling fan in the room. All of this of course assumes that the air in the rest of the house is cooler than the air in the room.


----------



## Andre

Portable AC from home depot. Exhausted out the window. Increase volume of system until outside noises are unnoticeable...


----------



## jwhiteman

Andre said:


> Portable AC from home depot. Exhausted out the window. Increase volume of system until outside noises are unnoticeable...


Yeah covered up by ac noises lol


----------



## chashint

This is the type AC system I was talking about.
Watch the video on the website to see how it is installed.
There are lots of different manufactures for this type of unit. 
https://www.goductless.com/Friedric...uctless-Air-Conditioner-Air-Handler/14398.ac#

Here is one for $223 that would probably do the job for you.
https://www.acwholesalers.com/Panas...ler/30541.ac?gclid=CL-Pl7rYm7cCFSNo7AodFxcA-g


----------



## Andre

chashint said:


> This is the type AC system I was talking about.
> Watch the video on the website to see how it is installed.
> There are lots of different manufactures for this type of unit.
> https://www.goductless.com/Friedric...uctless-Air-Conditioner-Air-Handler/14398.ac#
> 
> Here is one for $223 that would probably do the job for you.
> https://www.acwholesalers.com/Panas...ler/30541.ac?gclid=CL-Pl7rYm7cCFSNo7AodFxcA-g


Thats cool....pun intended...

I wonder about the installation costs considering running electrical, punching a hole, pad for the conditioner.


----------



## LensShift

this is a common issue especially when people construct their own dedicated theatre room. The issue lies in the ventalation of the room. Is there a cold air return in the room your theater is in? If no, then that is the issue, you need circulation in the room to move the cold air on the bottom to the top of the room which will move the hot air in the cold zone and regulate the temp of the room. If you do have a cold air return, is the fan of the HVAC system running all the time? If not, turn it on so the cold air return is running all the time, this will not ruin the HVAC system or cause the fan to burn out, and it does not take alot of enery to run a fan.


----------

